# I am so ANGRY at my dog, I can't even LOOK at her!



## Forbulous (Mar 23, 2009)

:frusty:My Molly is a few months over 2 years old. She has been a house breaking nightmare.

When I brought her home, she was 6 months old, and hadn’t been trained properly. I trained her and she did well for awhile and then come spring, she went back to her old habits…I have written about her several times on here…
In September of 2009, she finally started being trustworthy, so I stopped crating her at night….and didn’t have any issues, so I stopped crating her during the day….and she did great. I would send her outside, or take her outside, tell her to pee and she did….then she would poop and life was grand…We had the odd accident, but they were normally my fault for having left her too long.

Suddenly, she doesn’t respond to my commands at all. I let her out, she literally goes through the door, down the step, turns around and comes right back in…I tell her to pee, she sits and looks at me with this sweet little face…if I GO with her outside….she follows me, and wonders close by, where she used to run a bit and then relieve herself….now she sticks by and when I tell her to go pee, she trots back over and sits and looks at me totally confused. Not getting the difference between GO PEE and SIT.????

How can she forget? I have thought maybe she is confused as there is grass and no snow,…but it started AFTER the snow melted…she was going on the grass…now I am finding more poop in the house and a pee even…

Please tell me I do not have to pull out the crate and start over a THIRD TIME?
:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Forbulous said:


> Please tell me I do not have to pull out the crate and start over a THIRD TIME?
> :frusty::frusty::frusty:


Hmmm ok what can I say? :tape: You already know where you go from here..back to basics. But, the upside is she will most likely only need a little refresher course.

I completely understand the frustration since my Marley was especially slow to train and both my girls are rescues and they've both had a whoopsie in the house this week--the older one on my bed and THAT was a long day of bed laundry!

Alot of Hav's have little relapses once they are fully trained and just need a little refresher. Sorry you're not having a good day.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

It sounds like she is going to need a little reminding. I know it has got to be very frustrating, but at the same time try not to show her that you are frustrated with her, that could make things worse. Is there anything else besides the snow melting that might have upset her in the yard?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Take a deep breath......Stay very calm and only react when you catch your pup in the act of pottying in the house. Praise all good behaviors.

Wonder if your pup is going through another stage in life? Like teenager? Stress going on in the household? Anything different going on? 

Sprinkle the kibble in the pee/poo places....it worked for Dexter. 

Dexter has accidents in the house once in awhile.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I totally understand where you are coming from. We keep pee pads down for Galen at all times. She goes out at least 10 times a day, but at least now she runs to her pads rather than using the floor.


----------



## Forbulous (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the answers....I think she just forgot! 
THere was nothing usunaul, one day she did it, the next day, it was liek her memory got erased.

I have tried sprinking the kibble, she literally goes ON it, or beside it...it doesn't work with her...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Cody & Tess both dislike walking on the grass this time of year because it's cold & wet. You can just see them thinking, "Nooooo, I don't have to go that bad."


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

I totally feel your pain. Right when I feel like Oscar is doing well and we're getting the hang of it, he has an accident. It was too funny (not at the time, but after the fact), I was talking to my mom on Wednesday evening and I said "Oscar hasn't had an accident in a while, I think we're finally there! I bet I've jinxed myself now and he'll have an accident tomorrow." Sure enough, we get to work the next day and he poops on the floor! However, I know that it was my fault because I KNEW he needed to go but was avoiding taking him out due to the rain. Total my fault.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Try taking her out on a leash. Stand there til she goes, gently reminding her to "go poddy" or whatever your command is. Don't let her go off to play or explore. She knows what you want. And praise her like heck after she goes poddy. Continue this EACH time you take her out. 
This worked with my Hav, Miley.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I wonder if something spooked her outside, where she does not want to stay out there??
I think that the leash idea is a good one. Although my guys have free run outside, at night we put them on a leash and they KNOW that it is potty time, and only potty time! 

I also would make sure that she is not sick. You might want to have the vet check her out to be sure it isnt something medical. 

And - sorry to say - but YES, I would bring the crate back out. Until she gets back on track, she probably should go in there at night, and when you are gone during the day. Just look at it as if you have a brand new puppy.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You know havs are not the only ones that are hard to potty train. Seems like little dogs have this issue and why I have said before it takes two years to completely be reliable. Also, we are taught not to scold our little "furbabies". Personally when Rosie gets well, I will go right back to scolding her for unwanted behavior--will have to because she is being spoilded greatly not. I use a loud voice and a "no rosie' and sometimes roll up a newspaper and beat the spot where she went. Nothing hurts her feelings so I don't have a problem with that--and sometimes she talks back to me and I have to laugh--don't ever let them see you laugh though.


----------

